# Cooler Master reveals Godlike HSF, the V8 GTS



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 22, 2013)

HOLY FREAKING CRAP!!!     How can all that weight be good for our sensitive mobos, even with that huge backplate? Twin 140mm fans along with vapor chill system?  I'm really curious what kinda temps this insane badboy will result in.


http://www.xcpus.com/cooling/a-journey-through-ces-day-2-cooler-master


----------



## Vario (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks like they put a bigger fan in the center of the regular v8, then crammed more fans between the smaller heat sinks on the sides.  They should have put the fans on the outside blowing in, but much like the original v8, the goal is to look really cool rather than to be really cool.  

Should probably still perform well though.

I still want to add two fans to the outside of my v8, just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2013)

The V8 was not really that good of a cooler and could be beat out by smaller coolers made around the same time. Making it bigger will probably not make it cool much better but take up as much space. Be prepared to loose your top PCIex slot.


----------



## Vario (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree.  Its a gimmick but it is a really awesome gimmick if you are willing to forgo -5*C lol.

CM212 with two fans is a great alternative.  I set up one on my friends computer.  Only thing was the CM212 was definitely not at the same build quality as the CMV8.  When clamped down it still turned a little bit because the clamping mechanism lock is kind of primitive. (its like a metal pin that goes in a groove on the center of the X shaped metal base/clamp).


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 22, 2013)

Damn HSF is blocking mah view!!


----------



## Vario (Jan 22, 2013)

Also the biggest design flaw in my opinion is putting the fan on the inside of the heatsink fins rather than on the outside.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 22, 2013)

Huge heatsinks are HUGE! I'm spoiled with my AIO watercooler H50... I don't miss the blocked space or all the cuts I get from removing my RAM.. lol


----------



## badtaylorx (Mar 13, 2013)

you guys aren't looking very closely are you...

this is a complete re-design....ground up.....

1st up.....looks like a vapor chamber to me on the bottom, no???

2nd.....they've gone from 4 stacks to 3....(one in middle instead of a fan)

3rd.... the fans blow the same way but seem to be turning in opposite directions, giving it a turbine effect....(not to sure of the benefits here tho....)

i really wish it had more of an "engine" look to it but what the hell.  ive not liked a single one of that generation "V" series coolers....(especially that abomination V10 POS)

but i think i may get this when released....


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 13, 2013)

badtaylorx said:


> you guys aren't looking very closely are you...
> 
> this is a complete re-design....ground up.....
> 
> ...



That indeed looks like a vapor chamber on the bottom; also the thing has a bunch of LED's in it, im assuming they'll all be red, there appears to be 8x on each fan and 6x leds on the top cover of the thing... looks like its going to be a beast and and have a fair amount of "bling" as well


----------

